

Ask HN: Psychologists in modern companies. Do many have them and if not, why? - beyondcompute

That&#x27;s been puzzling me for some time. From the experience of being in tech industry for about 10 years, I have an impression that significant part of all &quot;problems&quot; teams experiencing are communication issues. Yet when I propose something like say, &quot;You noticed that 60% of our problems are communication. Let&#x27;s have a person for &#x27;debugging&#x27; those, i.e. HR&#x2F;Psychologist&quot;, people just ignore the idea as if it wasn&#x27;t there. That&#x27;s so wasteful in my opinion. Are other readers of HN experiencing similar situation? Do you have a person to whom you can talk about communication issues at your workplace? If yes, has it proven to be effective? Thank you.
======
RobBollons
I've been working for my current company who specializes in HR software for
about 6 years now and from what i see both introspectively and from our
clients, most communication issues are a result of a poor corporate structure
and/or culture. Having a HR person/psychologist will likely only address the
symptoms rather than the problem itself. But i do totally see where you're
coming from. I did a bit of side-study into psychology and it seems like
business execs could benefit hugely from involving dedicated Psychologists
into business decision making (including HR).

